# Got my tail lights tinted



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I finally got around to getting them tinted. Had a buddy of mine do it, since I figured I was bound to mess it up if I did it myself. I really like how they turned out. They do look much darker in the pictures than they really are though.
:th_coolio:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sharp man! Looks like your buddy did a nice job there!


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

That looks good. What did you use to tint them?


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Not bad, looks good!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Sharp man! Looks like your buddy did a nice job there!


Thanks, yeah, he's great with stuff like that. 



queencitypr0 said:


> That looks good. What did you use to tint them?


I used VHT Night Shades



Caballero777 said:


> Not bad, looks good!


Thanks! :eusa_clap:


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

How many coats of Nightshade?


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> I finally got around to getting them tinted. Had a buddy of mine do it, since I figured I was bound to mess it up if I did it myself. I really like how they turned out. They do look much darker in the pictures than they really are though.
> :th_coolio:


Very sharp! :goodjob:


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

very nice, clean looking


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> How many coats of Nightshade?


We just did 2 coats


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> We just did 2 coats


Thanks. I did 3 on my camaro's and they are really dark. Had planned on doing 2 on my Cruze and the wife's Impala, but wasn't sure how dark they'd end up. Yours look good, so I still plan on 2 coats.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

nice! i wanna do that to mine


----------



## Cruze986 (Aug 30, 2011)

i used the same stuff i did 3 or 4 coats i cant remember but it still shines through very bright never got pulled over for em yet


----------

